# FITNESS and NUTRITION FORUM > INJURIES, REHAB & SPA >  Terrible rash from waxing

## dannypefc1878

I'm naturally quite hairy. Iv been shaving my chest for a while now. First time I did it I got a rash and skin infection which cleared up with antibiotics. Found out if was caused by not using sterilised razor and introducing infection, been doing it since without problems. Only issue was it doesn't last very long. So yesterday I got my back and cheat waxed. Straight after and still today I have a terrible rash an I can't understand why. I got a professional to do it. It was docking painful and I'm really pissed off that I have this rash. Why has this happened and how so I get rid of it?



This is how horrible it looks and it feels like bad sunburn!

----------


## dannypefc1878

Sorry for poor spelling. F*cking not docking. And how do I get rid of it not how so I!!

----------


## GirlyGymRat

I don't know. Did u try calling the salon??? 

Looks painful. 

BTW. I suggest laser hair removal. Permanent and awesome. 

Op suggest nono. Have had good results. Seems like semi permanent to full permanent over time!

----------


## GirlyGymRat

Use coconut oil. Like the kind used for cooking. I am serious!

----------


## fit2bOld

I had that happen after a waxing was an allergic reaction to the scented lotion that was applied after. I never let them put any lotion or oil on after the waxing. Have them just clean off the sticky wax and leave. When you get home
Hot shower and scrub with neutragena body clear, body wash. Nothing like getting your pores all clogged up with some cheap greasy lotion.

----------


## dannypefc1878

> Use coconut oil. Like the kind used for cooking. I am serious!


I rang the salon they just gave me some crap about different people reacting differently to it they don't want to take responsibility for it. I'm going to look into laser removal never ever waxing again! Don't know what nono is and coconut oil really? How will that work?

----------


## dannypefc1878

> I had that happen after a waxing was an allergic reaction to the scented lotion that was applied after. I never let them put any lotion or oil on after the waxing. Have them just clean off the sticky wax and leave. When you get home
> Hot shower and scrub with neutragena body clear, body wash. Nothing like getting your pores all clogged up with some cheap greasy lotion.


She did use some kind of oil based lotion on me after. So what did you do to get rid of the rash?

----------


## GirlyGymRat

> I rang the salon they just gave me some crap about different people reacting differently to it they don't want to take responsibility for it. I'm going to look into laser removal never ever waxing again! Don't know what nono is and coconut oil really? How will that work?


Nono is a new in home hair removal device. Some of the guys use it and have had good results. 

Coconut oil is the cooking oil. It's a great anti fungal and may help with the rash. I used it on a rash I had and it cleared it up in a few days. 

Good luck!

----------


## Rwy

Most people break out after waxing from the irritation. That has never happened to you before.

You are a brave man getting your chest waxed. My back and this rest gets shaved

----------


## cj111

Did you use hot wax, or those strips you rub together? 

I've waxed a few times, and came to the general conclusion men should not wax their chest! It sucks! I just shave now, and will never wax again...

AHH KELLY CLARKSON!!!

----------


## dannypefc1878

> Did you use hot wax, or those strips you rub together?
> 
> I've waxed a few times, and came to the general conclusion men should not wax their chest! It sucks! I just shave now, and will never wax again...
> 
> AHH KELLY CLARKSON!!!


Iv come to the same conclusion , never again!

----------


## kelkel

Somehow I thought this appropriate:

youtube 40 yr old virgin wax video - Bing Videos

----------


## dannypefc1878

> Somehow I thought this appropriate:
> 
> youtube 40 yr old virgin wax video - Bing Videos


Haha yeh that is very appropriate and it really is that painful. If I ever get captured in a war that would be the perfect way to torture me, I would definitely talk!

----------


## cool_kurtis

They usually do not assume any responsibility....




> I don't know. Did u try calling the salon??? 
> 
> Looks painful. 
> 
> BTW. I suggest laser hair removal. Permanent and awesome. 
> 
> Op suggest nono. Have had good results. Seems like semi permanent to full permanent over time!

----------


## cool_kurtis

I have used instead almond oil, good effects too.




> Nono is a new in home hair removal device. Some of the guys use it and have had good results. 
> 
> Coconut oil is the cooking oil. It's a great anti fungal and may help with the rash. I used it on a rash I had and it cleared it up in a few days. 
> 
> Good luck!

----------


## cj111

Cancel all my appointments...were going to need more wax!

----------


## canesfan804

It will take a few days to possibly weeks for that to totally clear up. I let my wife do this one time. Worst fvcking pain EVER!!! Then was basically a huge pimple for the better part of 2 weeks. I can handle arms and legs but F that chest.

Not to hijack but anyone know how much lazer removal cost? Shaving everyday sucks....

----------


## canesfan804

I think tea tree oil is good for rashes.

----------


## GirlyGymRat

> It will take a few days to possibly weeks for that to totally clear up. I let my wife do this one time. Worst fvcking pain EVER!!! Then was basically a huge pimple for the better part of 2 weeks. I can handle arms and legs but F that chest.
> 
> Not to hijack but anyone know how much lazer removal cost? Shaving everyday sucks....


I am currently getting laser hair removal and absolutely love the results!!! Back is considered a large area. I would imagine chest is another large area. I spent 350 for one large area which was both legs. There are 6 treatments spread out every 6/8 weeks depending on location bc hair growth is faster on body then extremities. 

I have had one treatment and most of the hair seems to be gone or not grown back yet. There's a few spots that were missed, so I am shaving to hit those spots. 

Checkout groupon specials. You can get some awesome deals. For me it's totally worth it!!! TOTALLY!!!!

----------


## dannypefc1878

> It will take a few days to possibly weeks for that to totally clear up. I let my wife do this one time. Worst fvcking pain EVER!!! Then was basically a huge pimple for the better part of 2 weeks. I can handle arms and legs but F that chest.
> 
> Not to hijack but anyone know how much lazer removal cost? Shaving everyday sucks....


Well it's been over a week now and it's a lot better but not gone so you might be right about it staying a couple of weeks. I think laser treatment Is expensive but I'm keen on it as I too hate shaving. 

Someone recommended that I use the sun beds for a few times as the uv light may clear my spots/ rash. Anyone know if that would work?

----------


## jm1429

I did my back twice and never again. Look at "Tend Skin Liquid" it helped me.

----------

